# Solved: Can you downgrade to windows 7?



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Ok, so my mom has just gotten a new laptop. She is so used to windows 7 that she cant understand/doesn't want the windows 8 that is pre-installed on the computer. She asked me to try to get windows 7 back, but i'm not sure if it is possible. Does anybody have a way to download windows 7 and uninstall or "hide" windows 8?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may need to buy a version of windows 7 - and some of the hardware my not be compatible - unlikely at this early stage, but it did happen with W7 & Vista

I have not r
tried this - http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/software-and-web-apps/how-to-make-windows-8-look-like-windows-7-50009546/ - but there are ways to set windows 8 up to behave like windows 7


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's Windows 8 Pro you can downgrade to Windows 7 for free. But, before starting make sure you have some understanding of secure boot, UEFI, GPT partitions, etc., as well as checking on driver availability. If you need to buy Windows 7 be aware that genuine copies are getting difficult to find, as Microsoft is trying to get them off the market.

OTOH Taming the Windows 8 DESKTOP GUI may help your mother get started with Windows 8.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I use the "Classic Shell" and it acts just like Windows 7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Kanden:

You might want to go here and then scroll down to post #6 and read the article.

It's a bit lengthly to read, but it'll provide you with some very good information about downgrading a new Windows 8 computer to Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

As long as you have the Pro edition it can be done. A local computer shop will charge you to do it. Locally here in Florida one shop is making $200 a pop to do this - and he's getting plenty of business (he belongs to my computer club).


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for all the help, i am looking into all the possibilities listed. However, i tried accessing your link flavalleee, but it tells me i do not have the proper permissions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Kanden:
> 
> You might want to go here and then scroll down to post #6 and read the article.
> 
> ...


It hasn't been published on the public forums yet flavallee. You're linking to a private forum.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Kanden:

My apologies.

It's in the *Green Room* section that only Trusted Advisors and Moderators and Administrators can access.

I must've been having a "senior moment". 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My colleague* Flavallee* was kindly directing you to a link containing an article that I wrote.
The short answer - unfortunately not so short is this

*It can be done - this is what you need to consider first*

There are a number of considerations. I have tried to place them in order of importance

1. If this goes wrong you will get no help whatsoever from the OEM eg Dell HP Toshiba etc - at least not meaningful free help under any warrantry
I doubt if you will get any from the supplier - if not purchased direct

2. You must before you even contemplate it ensure you have the means to reinstall 8 in the form you wish - in case it goes wrong.
That maybe the installation disc
A full system image
but NOT the recovery partition on the Hard drive as that will be wiped - formatted

3. If it is NOT 64 bit Windows it cannot be installed in UEFI system as that uses what is known as GPT partitioning and 32 bit Windows 7 cannot boot from a GPT partitioned drive. Therefore it has to be installed in what is known as legacy mode - the old traditional BIOS
The image cannot then be reinstalled to that drive if you get that far, as the drive must be formatted GPT 
and the UEFI must be reconfigured before that can occur and windows 8 can be reinstalled.

4. If it is 64 bit windows 7 then you have the problem of getting a boot from the DVD as the Secure boot in 8 will not allow that
YOU should have an entry, after you have disabled secure boot which will allow the boot from the DVD
HOWEVER that depends on what the DVD is

5. YOU MUST CHECK before you proceed that Windows 7 drivers are available for that computer
Some OEMS have stated that they will not be providing 7 drivers for Windows 8 computers on which it is sold pre installed

*That should have given you enough information to consider carefully your position.*
*AND that is before you even start to tackle the actual job*

*AND my colleague TerryNet refers to this*

9. YOU HAVE ALREADY BOUGHT THE COMPUTERWITH WINDOWS 8 but you do not like it

Some people it would appear have bought a laptop with Windows 8 Professional installed, decided they did not like it and then BOUGHT Windows 7 to install

This may have been an unnecessary cost, as Windows 8 professional comes with downgrade rights to Windows 7 at NO EXTRA COST

http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en-gb/licensing/sblicensing/pages/downgrade_rights.aspx#fbid=QtySYGkzVh7

You do not need to purchase Windows 7, you can legally use a previously licensed edition and using the telephone activation service, as online activation will fail, you will be granted a one-time activation code.

This free of charge downgrade right only applies to Windows 8 professional.

SO in essence and some of this has been already covered
1. Consider your position if this goes wrong - YOU MUST ensure you can get back windows 8 so that is the recovery discs that may well be recommended with the new computer that your mother has

2. A full image - not a simple backup - eg a system image on an external drive

3. Windows drivers for 7 already mentioned

4. The means to install 7 - covered above and by* TerryNet* re the free downgrade using if possible the already previously activated windows7 with the free one time activation code for the installation on your computer

5. What position will the supplier take if you later need to make a warrantry claim - say for defect some are saying - under the service agreement they will not look at it unless 8 is back on it

Enough I think to be going on with.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Kanden

How did you go on with this
An update would be appreciated


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but thank you all for the help. Macboat, thanks for the help it worked very well


----------

